# Vedi NAPOLI e poi muori



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is my pictures of my one week trip in Naples, Italy. I could visit the *center of Naples*, *Vesuvius*, *Pompeii* and the *Isle of Capri*.

Here is a first overview:

Vue générale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Martino by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue générale de nuit by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Goélands by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centre d'affaires by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Pompei - Centaure by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis le Vésuve by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Station Toledo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Galerie Umberto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier Avvocata by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Capri Monte Solaro by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The next wonderful new thread! 

I love Station Toledo, Quartier Avvocata with the flags, the Pompei-Centaure, and those two are my favourites kay: 



General Electric said:


> Goélands by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
> 
> Capri Monte Solaro by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that pic of Quartier Avvocata, GE! That's Naples as I remember it, washing lines and all.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice thread, GE :cheers:
I will wait to see more photos from Napoli and Pompei :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Splendid series GE! One of those places we want to see before we die.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much, I'm glad you like it kay:

Some pictures of the flight:

Alpes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mont-Blanc by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Alpes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Alpes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Alpes by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Le Vésuve et l'usine FIAT by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Naples by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Autoroute by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Basilica dello Spirito Santo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chiesa del Gesù Nuovo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful trip you had, dear GE!
Your pictures are just gorgeous; Great angles.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you dear Gratteciel 

Vico S. Nicola da Tolentino by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chiesa di Santa Maria Apparente by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri Spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Ponte di Chiaia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Basilica Reale Pontificia San Francesco da Paola by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza Trieste e Trento by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Basilica Reale Pontificia San Francesco da Paola by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza del Plebiscito by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza Trieste e Trento by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza del Plebiscito e Basilique San Francesco di Paola by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great architecture! kay: Lovely pictures! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, GE! You had awesome weather- and light-conditions during
your flight... kay:
Thank you for sharing all these impressions!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Just love those Neapolitan back streets, #9.3 and #9.4!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice! two things remind me of Napoli, i.e. mt visuvius and the funicular.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such an epic city; and epically situated.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you so much kay:

Palais Royal (Palazzo Reale di Napoli) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Touristes dans la cour du Palais Royal by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Basilique San Francesco di Paola by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Carlo D'Ancio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Place du Plébiscite by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza Trieste e Trento by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Chiala by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Funiculare by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue depuis San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Coupole Basilique San Francesco di Paola et quartier espagnol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartiers Pallonetto et Santa Lucia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vue sur le beffroi de Santa Chiara by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous set of pictures! :applause:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful thread GE! great time kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Benonie and Leongname for your comments, and everyone for your visits / likes. I'm really glad that you like the city and my pictures!!!

Via S. Brigida. Quartier Monumental by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via S. Brigida. Quartier Monumental by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier Monumental by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier espagnol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier espagnol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier espagnol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Accès station de métro "Toledo" by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartier espagnol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Toledo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic new sets of photos, dear GE. Just wonderful!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Joyful updates, dear GE! :applause:
I particularly love your impressions from Via Chiala, the small street in
Quartier Espagnol and your balcony pic! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Gratteciel and yansa 

For more info (on wikipedia) about this beautiful Naples Spanish Quarters: Quartieri spagnoli

In the English version of the article, they talk about "criminality" and mafia's presence. But I can say that I have never felt insecure in this district. And people live with the window open on the street!

Cavaliere di Toledo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chiesa di Santa Maria delle Grazie a Toledo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Toledo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Toledo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Toledo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli e Certosa di San Martino by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cyop&Kaf, quartier espagnol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartiers espagnol by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic thread!
Love the sculpture on the first photo.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Atmospheric pictures! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic streets in the Quartieri spagnoli!
The funny red-blue pointed cap makes a strong contrast to the rest of the
soldier's outfit. 
Great pic of the man with the Christ flag!
And I love the red-white-black wall painting...

Superb update, dear GE! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful sights of the largest city south of Rome.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really Awesome, very nice; well done :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Excellent new thread, GE.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much dears Gratteciel, shik, yansa, capricorn, christos, paul :cheers:

Naples by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Basilica dello Spirito Santo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Port de Naples by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Port de Naples by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, tore NH Hotel Ambassador e Vesuvio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Capri, e Basilica di Santa Maria degli Angeli a Pizzofalcone by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - quartieri Materdei by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Monastero S. Chiara e Centro Direzionale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chiesa Suor Ursula e Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Crazy city on the beautiful bay.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wow! nice pics of a beautiful city....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful again... One of my favourites is the pic with the Basilica di Santa Maria
degli Angeli! kay:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice neapoli.....isn't it that Neapolitan pizza is one of a popular pizzas globally?


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your comments, openlyjane, karlvan, yansa and DaveF12 



DaveF12 said:


> nice neapoli.....isn't it that Neapolitan pizza is one of a popular pizzas globally?


I really don't know, but probably... This is the basic pizza: pasta, tomato and mozarella. Naples and Campanile is the native place of this meal, so every pizza is a napolitan...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice photos! :applause: 
I particularly like this one


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Awesome panoramic shots, GE!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice city, full of life.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your comments, visits and likes kay: 

Petit autel de rue by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

"the world changes with your example" says the sign. But some don't care, obviously, and continue to throw their waste everywhere. Even at the foot of this fabulous point of view:

Panorama sur les déchets by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Panorama de Naples by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scala di S. Pasquale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Naples by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

lovely update GE! nice time :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great! My favourites are No. 1, 2, 4 (the single skyscraper at this place
would not have been really necessary  ), 6 (like in paradise...) and 8! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Always a great idea to visit this thread. Great set of pictures again, GE!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Leongname said:


> lovely update GE! nice time :applause:





yansa said:


> Great! My favourites are No. 1, 2, 4 (the single skyscraper at this place
> would not have been really necessary  ), 6 (like in paradise...) and 8! kay:





Benonie said:


> Always a great idea to visit this thread. Great set of pictures again, GE!


Thank you very much kay:

Castello Nuovo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Baia di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, Basilica dello Spirito Santo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Santa Lucia e Pallonetto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Notte dolce by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Notte Dolce by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Notte Dolce by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Porto di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli e Vesuvio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli e Vesuvio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Baia di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Galleria Umberto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

The hotel San Francesco Al Monte is an ancient convent:

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Scala di San Pasquale, Cyop&Kaf street art by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scala di San Pasquale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri Spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots, GE! Especially love those ones from the Quartieri Spagnoli. What a city for the photographer!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you dear Why-Why, yes the city and surrounding desserve a long stay kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

When someone says "Mediterranean city", my first thought is this  Great photos, btw.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots of a massive city- narrow roads and steps with neighborhoods draped with hanging laundries. 
I love to experience walking along those lanes.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

very nice update GE! the last set just wow!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, dear GE, with the last pic of #44 as my favourite! kay:

Whole #45 is pittoresque and beautiful - I love it!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

What a wonderful new thread you are gifting us :cheers:

Mediterranean Cities have a kind of identity very special and very inspiring for everyone working, thinking or enjoying urban landscape and urban life in general.

Loved your photographs catching the density and civility of each corner, but I loved your aerial views (from the plane) and all these "bird's eyes views" from Naples, it is interesting to compare these images with your threads showing Morocco - a lot of images to plant in our minds about how good can be city life, when we have means to appreciate life with colors, smells and touches


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Damned! You made me wanna travel again!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, GE!
Napoli has a great atmosphere.
44/4 is just lovely!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Skopje/Скопје;142611691 said:


> When someone says "Mediterranean city", my first thought is this  Great photos, btw.


Thank you very much dear Skopje/Скопје. I feel the same.



capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots of a massive city- narrow roads and steps with neighborhoods draped with hanging laundries.
> I love to experience walking along those lanes.


Thank you very much dear capricorn. I loved this experience, the pictures give back the vision but there are also all the senses that are put to use: the smells of laundry, a woman hailing her husband by the window, and so on ...



Leongname said:


> very nice update GE! the last set just wow!


Thank you very much dear Leongname



yansa said:


> Great updates, dear GE, with the last pic of #44 as my favourite! kay:
> 
> Whole #45 is pittoresque and beautiful - I love it!


Thank you very much dear yansa, I'm glad you like it :cheers:



Eduarqui said:


> What a wonderful new thread you are gifting us :cheers:
> 
> Mediterranean Cities have a kind of identity very special and very inspiring for everyone working, thinking or enjoying urban landscape and urban life in general.
> 
> Loved your photographs catching the density and civility of each corner, but I loved your aerial views (from the plane) and all these "bird's eyes views" from Naples, it is interesting to compare these images with your threads showing Morocco - a lot of images to plant in our minds about how good can be city life, when we have means to appreciate life with colors, smells and touches


Thank you very much dear Eduarqui, I'm very glad you like it. There are still a lot of pictures coming. Indeed, there are similarities between the art of living of the south of Italy and Morocco!



Benonie said:


> Damned! You made me wanna travel again!


Oh, it's a compliment that goes straight to my heart. Thank you very much dear Benonie!!! :hug:



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, GE!
> Napoli has a great atmosphere.
> 44/4 is just lovely!


Thank you very much dear Gratteciel. :cheers:


Through the _quartieri spagnoli_: 
Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Il calcio in testa, 2011 (Cyop&Kaf) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spgnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Icredible city!
It's a joy to look in here, dear GE! 
Particularly love the last pic! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ I love these cozy streets, where we feel like in the room of a house (glad to see brazilian flag among others on these photographs :cheers: ).


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic pics, dear GE!
Beautiful and picturesque alleys.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for the comments, the visits and like on this thread, I'm really glad kay:

*Quartieri Porto (harbor district):*

Napoli Quartieri Porto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Quartieri Porto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fontana del Nettuno by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fontana del Nettuno e Palazzo San Giacomo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Porto di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fontana del Nettuno by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fontana del Nettuno e piccione by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fontana del Nettuno by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Porto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Quartieri Monumentale (Monuments district):*

Via Giuseppe Verdi (Porto) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Galleria Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pictures, dear Friend!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fascinating photos!! :applause: I particularly love this one


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, dear GE! :applause:

I particularly love all helicopter pics, especially this lovely one. 



General Electric said:


> Via Nazario Sauro, quartieri Santa Lucia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Christos, Benonie, Gratteciel, Romashka and Yansa

And all for your visits and likes :banana:

Via Palepoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Santa Lucia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Santa Lucia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Lucilio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Lucilio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Monte Echia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Santa Lucia - Castel Dell Ovo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Santa Lucia - telefono pubblico by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Santa Lucia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love Italy, but ugly graffiti and tags are a real issue everywhere.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely photos, I can see some really ancient buildings around.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

:applause:
das ist fantastisch 
kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Via Partenope (Napoli)*



openlyJane said:


> I love Italy, but ugly graffiti and tags are a real issue everywhere.


It's not false. I like graffiti, they are part of the life of a city, they testify some of the inhabitants. But sometimes it's just vandalism, I think



danmartin1985 said:


> lovely photos, I can see some really ancient buildings around.


Thank you very much dan martin kay: I'm glad you like it 



Leongname said:


> :applause:
> das ist fantastisch
> kay:


Danke viel mal Leongname 

---------------------------------------


Via Partenope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fontana del Gigante o dell'Immacolatella by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Partenope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Partenope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Castel dell'Ovo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Castel dell'Ovo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Partenope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Partenope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Once again, setting is everything. In Naples case the sea provides necessary respite from the intensity of the city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics again! I hope to convince my family to travel that way in the near future. I think that part of Italy has so much to offer. Napels maybe a bit of a dirty old town/metropolis, but the city sure is fascinating and interesting. kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions, GE! kay:

A great pic and one of my favourites:



General Electric said:


> Via Partenope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

You capture so well those extreme contrasts in Naples, GE! The claustrophobic old city and the amazing Bay, the bland new apartment blocks and the ancient fortresses ... great stuff.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic new photos, dear GE!
You really capture the soul of the city!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your kind comments! You give me a lot of joy kay:

Via Partenope. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Partenope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Méditerranée by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Posillipo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Posillipo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Partenope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Castel Dell'Ovo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Partenope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1170916 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Bus à touriste by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new set, dear GE! Thank you!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine update, GE - love the colour of the sea... kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Give an Italian a beach of hard, rocky boulders and they’ll make a resort out of it.....


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for your nice comments Gratteciel, Yansa, Jane and all for your visits/liking :cheers:

Vue depuis Vittorio Emanuele by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cattedrale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Baia di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Baia di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli - Centro storico by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Corso Vittorio Emanuele by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Castello Nuovo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Cantieri del Mediterraneo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Cantieri del Mediterraneo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Papillon Belle-dame by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Papillon Bell-dame by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Another great update, dear GE!
Beautiful general views of the city.
The two photos of the butterfly and the flowers are wonderful!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, dear GE! kay:
The butterflies, flowers, grapes and olives give the last set a bucolic atmosphere...


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

We feel the good neighborhood on other side of Mediterranean Sea when seeing places like this:



General Electric said:


> Baia di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


^^ And a great failure of Modernism is its urbanism without this presence of density and open courts on same urban landscape.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Gratteciel, yansa and Eduarqui kay: kay: kay:

And all for your visits and likes :cheers:

Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Graffiti by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rampa Pizzofalcone by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Rampa Pizzofalcone by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli e Vesuvio (Via Lucilio) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Santa Lucia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chiesa di Santa Maria della Catena by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Santa Lucia by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fiat by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent shots. Napoli is an incredible city. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#103/1: What a view! kay:

I especially love your pics "flower and city", GE!
And here you caught one of my beloved Holzbienen (Xylocopa violacea)! 



General Electric said:


> Napoli, San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The intense city of the volcano.....

To see those packed streets and tenement buildings towering above and around. Full on!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

#103.1 ... wow!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos, GE!
Naples is a very nice city.
Beautiful image of the buildings on the mountain in 103/1 among many others.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The flowers in the foreground with the city in the background! :applause:

But this one really is mind blowing!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Excellent shots. Napoli is an incredible city. :cheers:





yansa said:


> #103/1: What a view! kay:
> 
> I especially love your pics "flower and city", GE!
> And here you caught one of my beloved Holzbienen (Xylocopa violacea)!





openlyJane said:


> The intense city of the volcano.....
> 
> To see those packed streets and tenement buildings towering above and around. Full on!





Why-Why said:


> #103.1 ... wow!





Benonie said:


> The flowers in the foreground with the city in the background! :applause:
> 
> But this one really is mind blowing!


Thank you a lot everyone kay:

Via Raffaele de Cesare by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
Via Raffaele de Cesare by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
Monumento a Re Umberto I by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
Monumento a Re Umberto I by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
Palazzo Reale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
Carlo d'Ancio - Palazzo Reale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
Federico II - Palazzo Reale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
Palazzo Reale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
Piazza Trieste e Trento - Acquafrescaio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
Via Toledo - Quartieri spagnoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Collina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ These general views are breathtaking! Thanks for sharing Naples with us, a place where I would feel very good


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, great panoramic views over the city! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, GE, not only the great panoramic views, I also love
your excellent eye for colour, details, light and shadow! :applause:



General Electric said:


> Piazza Trieste e Trento - Acquafrescaio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Another great set from Naples! Love that detail from the statue showing how the veins stand out in the clenched hand.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic panoramas; even though the thought of wandering the city leaves me feeling quite trepidatious.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

great panoramic view of harbour and city :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic panoramic views. The city looks great!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic updates, GE! :applause:
I think you really captured the soul of this city...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a great new sets, GE! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

What a shot of Via Toledo! Dante would be proud!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you dears Yansa, Gratteciel and Why-Why kay:

Vico Latilla by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Basilica dello Spirito Santo (Vico Latilla) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vesuvio (Salita Pontecorvo) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Gesù e Maria by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Chiesa di Gesù e Maria by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Gatto nero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Gatto nero (Corso Vittorio Emanuele) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Corso Vittorio Emanuele, Colina Vomero by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Corso Vittorio Emanuele by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Crépuscule. by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Crepusculo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Will coming next updates: *The island of Capri*, which you can see in the distance on the last photo


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, dear GE! :applause:
My favourites are the second cat pic and the one with the "sitting moon".


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

^^Mine too!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic and artistic pictures, dear GE!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Just detected your remark at the bottom:
I'm really looking forward to your Capri pics, dear GE! kay: :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Yansa, Why-Why and Gratteciel 

Here is my pics of Capri. The island has two small towns (Capri and Anacapri), separated by a particularly steep mountainous barrier. The two towns are linked by a mule track, the passetiello, a sports passage (sometimes climbing) offering sublime panoramas and an immersion in the maquis, typically Mediterranean forest.

For more info, here is the wikipedia link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capri

We got up early to make the most of the day
Levé de soleil sur le Vésuve by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Levé de soleil sur le Vésuve by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

During breakfast at the hotel in Naples, view of Capri...
San Francesco Al Monte - Goéland by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Goéland - San Francesco Al Monte by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Arrival on the island:
Porto di Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Porto di Capri - Via Cristoforo Colombo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Porto di Capri - Vesuvio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Monte Solaro (589m/1932ft) e Monte Cappello (514m/1686ft) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Capri Funicolare Telescope by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza Umberto 1 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Intense! Volcanic!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank Jane for the comment, and all for your visits/likes 

We started by going to the Belvedere, a point of view on the famous Faraglioni

Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Belvedere by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mediterraneo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Faraglioni di Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mediterraneo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mediterraneo by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Belvedere by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pics that make me happy, GE, like #151/2. kay:

One of many, many favourites:



General Electric said:


> During breakfast at the hotel in Naples, view of Capri...
> San Francesco Al Monte - Goéland by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Fabulous images on this page, as on previous page, keeping the quality of the thread :cheers:

These narrow streets with stepped slopes are wonderful, very urban, and could make me remember similar landscapes in Rio de Janeiro, but I think my compatriots aren't so much in love about stepped slopes as italians show to be: your photographs have a tender feeling about this landscape that is unique.

To see blossoming trees here and there, inside dense blocks, always impress 

Your register of Capri and blue sea nearby made my afternoon here today - looks like a movie, and capri really appears in many films


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

another one beautiful update 'GE' :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*The Passetiello!* This is the way to cross Capri, for sports people. It is an old mule track that takes you into a maquis (mediterranean forest) still wild, then you climb the famous *Monte Solaro* to 589 meters above the sea. The ballad marked us with my wife. It must be said that we had not planned the ride and that we had no water or good shoe. I hope you will enjoy the images 

Goéland by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Sentiero del Passetiello by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Vedi Capri, Passetiello by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Macchia - Passetiello by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Macchia - Passetiello by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

In the distance you can see *Vesuvius* and *Sorrento*

Macchia - Passetiello by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Macchia - Passetiello by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Arbre solitaire - Monte Solaro by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Macchia di Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Macchia di Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Macchia di Capri by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Monte Solaro by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics, dear GE! :applause:
This landscape is incredibly beautiful!
Your wife too!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful: your lady, the pictures, the cityscape and the landscape. kay:

My favorite:










^^ The rising sun, the ship entering the harbor and the lonely, glowing skyscraper.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful set in every way!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous images of this beautiful place kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I can nearly smell those tomatoes! 
What many people don't know: *Tomatoes *are a helpful food against depressions! 
(Also important: To have a good level of Omega 3 in the blood.
That - combined with running or hiking - can be a natural alternative to all
those products of pharma industry with their harmful secondary effects...)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Location, location, location.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful updates, dear GE!
Many, many favourites pictures.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Vasto district*



Leongname said:


> so amazing views 'GE' :applause:
> like this https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4346/36271235834_03945a3d77_h.jpg


Thank you very much Leongname



yansa said:


> I can nearly smell those tomatoes!
> What many people don't know: *Tomatoes *are a helpful food against depressions!
> (Also important: To have a good level of Omega 3 in the blood.
> That - combined with running or hiking - can be a natural alternative to all
> those products of pharma industry with their harmful secondary effects...)


Thank you very much yansa for interesting health advice kay:



openlyJane said:


> Location, location, location.


Thank you very much Jane! kay:



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful updates, dear GE!
> Many, many favourites pictures.


Thank you very much Gratteciel! :banana:



Porta Capuana by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza San Francesco a Capuana by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Firenze. Quartieri Vasto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Firenze. Quartieri Vasto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Bologna, Quartieri Vasto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Stazione di Napoli Centrale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza Guiseppe Garibaldi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Piazza Guiseppe Garibaldi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mercato Piazza Guiseppe Garibaldi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Aquila (Quartieri vasto) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Nazionale (Quartieri Vasto) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Exciting impressions, very good photography! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

kay: Very urban shots! I love those buildings, classy!



>


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing pictures GE! I was in Italy few weeks ago and it's a very beautiful country.

Thanks for share kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

another beautiful update - like the church interior, the commercial area and the Vomero Hill.
BTW, is the Charterhouse still function as a monastery? and did you get inside?
thanks GE.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Centro Direzionale, Naples*



yansa said:


> Exciting impressions, very good photography! :applause:


Thank you very much yansa 



Benonie said:


> kay: Very urban shots! I love those buildings, classy!


Thank you very much Benonie! kay:



falp6 said:


> Amazing pictures GE! I was in Italy few weeks ago and it's a very beautiful country.
> 
> Thanks for share kay:


You welcome, thanks to you for your kind comment :cheers:



capricorn2000 said:


> another beautiful update - like the church interior, the commercial area and the Vomero Hill.
> BTW, is the Charterhouse still function as a monastery? and did you get inside?
> thanks GE.


No, sadly I didn't go inside. The Charterhouse is now a museum. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certosa_di_San_Martino (in the French version of wikipedia page, you can find some pictures inside)


Here is now The Centro Direzionale. It is a service center in Naples. The district is mainly devoted to business. I visited it on a Sunday and the place was empty (compared to the rest of the city teeming with life), creating a special atmosphere. At the moment, we thought we were in an apocalyptic film where humans have disappeared ...


Corso Meridionale, Vasto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli. Corso Meridionale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli. Via Taddeo da Sessa by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Taddeo da Sessa by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Via Giovanni Porzio - Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fontana Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Strada Statale - Corso Malta by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1180518 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Centro Direzionale, Naples (part.2)*

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Uomo vitruviano - Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#249/1: I love how they use their balconies! 

Great pics in #250, GE, especially the b/w! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Very interesting register of contrast between the more historic part of Napoli, and its Centro Direzionale: as much as I can know about this, many italian cities have similar centros, to preserve older parts - guess we should do this in Brazil too, instead of demolishing old buildings and entire blocks 

Otherwise, the quality of older public spaces in Napoli is clear, and I can understand completely why Centro Direzionale looks so empty: it's clean, with green sidewalks, but isn't so inviting for a stroll as those pedestrian narrow streets in historic center are (in next future I will show same situation in Rio too).


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There’s something about towers and high rises that is so un-Italian.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice photoset 'GE'! I love those reflections of a building on a glass skyscrape.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your interesting replies *yansa*, *Eduarqui*, *Jane* and *Leongname*! 



Eduarqui said:


> Otherwise, the quality of older public spaces in Napoli is clear, and I can understand completely why Centro Direzionale looks so empty: it's clean, with green sidewalks, but isn't so inviting for a stroll as those pedestrian narrow streets in historic center are (in next future I will show same situation in Rio too).


Was really strange feeling! In fact there seems to be nothing to do here apart from working

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Uomo vitruviano by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1180535 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Uomo vitruviano by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a contrast to the small streets we saw in the early sets! 
Very good pics! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Centro direzionale (4/4)*

Thank you very much yansa, and all for your visits and likes kay:

Last pic about Centro direzionale.

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Il Mitu continua by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli. Uomo vitruviano by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1180548 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1180547 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1180544 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1180546 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Centro Direzionale di Napoli by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ Some of these images made me remember Alphaville, a film by Goddard from 1960s, showing a kind of nowhere place - although there are details here that aren't so bad as the common dystopian image says many times. For example, I liked that monument with the young lady pointing to the sky - guess it is called "vitruvian man" (uomo vitruviano).

Thanks for sharing this not so presented part of any italian city, and it is important to see this side of their cities too.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

These few last photos without people have certain post-apocalyptic charm


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Interesting to see the modern side of the city. kay:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Very interesting ruins . Nice updates GE kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much yansa and falp6 for your nice comments kay:

Torre X by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Torre X by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scavi di Pompei by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Torre X by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scavi di Pompei by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Very interesting to see some surviving interiors with mural paintings on previous page, and this image above of Pompei in foreground and modern urban fabric background makes me think a lot about History and Preservation


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful and lovely coverage of the Pompei ruins. 
thanks G E for those nice photos.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad you like my pics and thanks for your commentary, very appreciated Eduarqui and Capricorn :cheers:

Thanks to all for the visits and likes


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

scavi di Pompei by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1180823 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1180824 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scavi di Pompei - Domus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Scavi di Pompei by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

P1180828 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scavi di Pompei by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mosaic by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mural by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a highly developed, artistic place this was - we can feel it when seeing the
beautiful wall paintings and ground mosaics... Still fascinated by the streets!

Great updates, GE! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

From surviving parts of these houses, we can imagine how was the beauty of architecture for private spaces in roman civilization - thank you for including this splendid visual register in your thread :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful and above all, very interesting!
The first images of post 346 are really fascinating.
Thanks, GE!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much *yansa, Eduarqui and Gratteciel*!

I was really impressed too!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

mural by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mural by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mural by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mural by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Domus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

We can see that the wealthier inhabitants lived in elegant villas with wall paintings,
very cultivated, surrounded with art.
A highly developed civilisation!

Thank you for showing these interesting pics, GE! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much yansa! You are right, Pompei was really advanced city, with by example fresh water available everywhere in the city, conveyed by aqueducts (not usual in this time).

Via del Vesuvio by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

tabernam by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Tabernam by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scavi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scavi di Pompei by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Domus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Domus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

testa di toro by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Domus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Forno by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great details from Pompeii, GE! Love the wasps, and that bull's head carved into the stone.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great impressions again, GE! kay:

I find it very daring of you to come so close to the wasps! 
Seem to be a special variety, very interesting!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

These walls with grey and blue stones look in accordance with our modern taste about how to use this material in Architecture.

The wasps brought a note of Life for the ruins, very interesting :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely photo update....like the well maintained ruins..tho it's sad to look at.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much *Why-Why, yansa, Eduarqui and DWest*! :banana:

@yansa, I never see this variety before too! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Casa di Epidius Rufus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casa di Epidius Rufus - porticum columnarum by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mural (Domus P. Casca Longus) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Domus P. Casca Longus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mural - Domus P. Casca Longus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Scary looking red/yellow ants.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Scary looking red/yellow ants.


This is oriental frelon (Vespa orientalis)


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

GREAT PICS GENERAL !!!




.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

General Electric said:


> https://flic.kr/p/YwU6nXVia Consolare by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Very progressive ! Like today:










.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful update, GE! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Viteski and yansa for your kind comments kay:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Very progressive ! Like today:


Interesting comparison kay:


Despite many things found in this incredible site, archaeologists know little about denominations. The names of streets or houses are rarely those used by the occupants of the time.

For example, the street of Vesuvius (previous page) was called the salt road, because of mines not far. But most of the time, the streets were named by numbers, archaeologists think.

The house shown in the following photos, is one of the few that we know precisely the name of the owner, because it is listed on this table (I heard this info by a guide of a group of tourist ):

Casa de P. Casca Longus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casa de P. Casca Longus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casa de P. Casca Longus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casa de P. Casca Longus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you General for very interesting historic facts !!! I love history! If they ever build a time machine - I would go back to see how people lived in differnat epochs and in our cities in the past - Future is for me not so interesting - because maybe I will be shocked - but history stories - it is like daily bread.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love to see the details - thank you for that, GE! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Viteski and Yansa! :cheers1:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Thank you General for very interesting historic facts !!! I love history! If they ever build a time machine - I would go back to see how people lived in differnat epochs and in our cities in the past - Future is for me not so interesting - because maybe I will be shocked - but history stories - it is like daily bread.


History fascinated me too, I’m glad you appreciate my explanation! It is interesting, about traveling in the past compared to a trip in the future, that we can know where we should not be! As in Pompei in August, 79! Traveling to the future remains for me anyway the ultimate adventure, the trip of all the dangers but all the discoveries too!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

The streets were often flooded by the rains and the frequent overflows of the many fountains. (That's why there are these raised pedestrian crossings)

On the third picture, you can see a beautiful mosaic with a dog attached. It was a warning saying "watch out for the dog" (Cave Canem in Latin). On this one no inscriptions but the dog is superb. A luxury and elegant way to bewar the criminals!

In the last pic an excavation during the process, this is a temple if I remember correctly!?
Via dell’Abbondanza by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Fullonica detta di Stephanus by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Mosaic - Cave Canem (Attention au chien) by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mural by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


Scavi - Via dell’Abbondanza by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Pompeii, wow! Awesome collection of beautiful photos, GE.
Those wasps look very colorful, but dangerous too.
The work of mosaics on the floors is fascinating.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Comparising with these elegant houses of Pompeii, even some rich houses today look not so much interesting (or with less good taste). Loved the dog explanation too


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting pics and comments, GE! kay:
Very impressing dog mosaic!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Gratteciel, Eduarqui and yansa for your kind comments


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Scavi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scavi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Scavi by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casa del Triclinio all’aperto by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Mural by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ Your first photograph above shows what seems to be the _impluvium_, a basin receiving water from rains through an opening on the ceiling - very nice detail you catched kay:

The narrow street doesn't look so narrow with adequate low buildings, as other image above can show kay:

The painting of the snake is an attractive ornamentation - not the snake Adam and Eve found, I guess.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

I went to Pompeii for the first time in 1998 and I fell in love with it. I then returned in 2015 with the family and they also adored it (my youngest was afreaid the volcano would erupt again). I took the Circumvesuviana twice.

I finally visited the city of Naples last year and I had low expectations must say. Interestingly, I found the city charming and I had a very nice impression. I loved the castles, the old town, the underground tour, the archaeological museum, the warmth of the people. Totally recommended.

I do not want to hijack your thread with own photos


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So nice places... Love the little vineyard inside the old walls, the snake 
and the impluvium (thank you, Eduardo, for explaining!) kay:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovely photo update. I always like ancient ruins..


----------

